

Ask HN: Bookmarking Tool for Developers – Yay or Nay? - aswerty

I wanted to pass an idea by you folks and ask for a little bit of help.<p>I&#x27;m currently trying to figure out if a bookmarking service for software developers would make sense. When I tell people my idea I generally get asked; &quot;do developers bookmark differently than anyone else?&quot;. And the answer is no. But I do believe (and am in the process of verifying) that developers bookmark to a greater extent than most other people, particularly web developers. So I want to build a bookmarking tool specifically for developers although initially I don&#x27;t expect any significant differences between my tool and a more general bookmarking tool. But as I progresses I expect to discover what developer centric features people find useful (this might just be simple things like integration with collaboration tools). This idea has come about because I still, after many years, find the bookmarking process lacking (and I&#x27;m familiar with various options for bookmarking).<p>So at the moment I&#x27;m looking for feedback on whether people think if there is any value to this idea – so any comments on that would be appreciated. Also I&#x27;m trying to figure out what developers think of bookmarking and how they currently do it; so I created a survey but at this point I&#x27;ve exhausted my own network so I&#x27;m in need of some developers who like helping others out! I&#x27;ll be releasing the results of said survey once it&#x27;s completed so I think it will hopefully be useful for others regardless of whether I continue with my idea or not.<p>The survey is at the following address:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;dev-bookmark-survey<p>Thanks for reading!
======
spocked
Just finished filling the survey. Next time, try to not force the user to
select the "Never" option. If I have not used that OS or browser, I will
simply skip over it.

~~~
aswerty
That's a good point, thanks for filling it out.

------
Meltdown
I use Flipboard for my bookmarks, I have about 10 private mags that I flip
bookmarks into.

I've found saving bookmarks just to my browser tends to be a bit of a black
hole, stuff goes in, but never comes out.

~~~
aswerty
Yeah the black hole problem is definitely something a lot of people bump into.
I hadn't actually come across Flipboard before, seems similar to Pinterest.

------
notduncansmith
I use Raindrop.io (Mac app + Chrome extension) for all of my bookmarking, and
it's been really great. Easy to use, looks nice, has great search.

~~~
aswerty
I love their name! Like Dragdis they definitely seem like a nice alternative
to the in-browser functionality.

------
outericky
I've been using Dragdis here and there. But not religiously. It is better than
traditional bookmarking in my opinion.

~~~
aswerty
Yeah Dragdis seems to be one of the better ones.

~~~
outericky
The main reason being that I can easily save images/video easily. Links are
easy enough with alternate ways.

------
1123581321
I paid a one-time fee for Pinboard and the survey doesn't have an option for
one-time payments.

~~~
aswerty
That's a good point. I knew that was how Pinboard worked but I guess it
slipped my mind. Having catch all survey questions is more work than it looks!
Thanks for your time, much appreciated.

------
jason_wurzel
i use evernote a lot for bookmarking (often saving only urls, or whole
articles), bookmarking with the browser tends to be a black hole for me too,
as others said. with evernote i can assign tags to the bookmarked item, so i
can find related things better later on.

